# All Gauges Not working.



## Kris15 (Aug 14, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on why all the gauges would just stop working and all the warning lights are flashing like nite rider.  2005 Fleetwood Expedition. Thank you.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2016)

Has there been any work done on the rv?  Most crazy electrical problems wind up being a bad ground.


----------

